# Datenbankabstraktionsschichtgenerator



## Pantoffelheld (7. Sep 2004)

Hi @ all!

Suche ein Framework/Tool/Eclipse Plugin/... , das mir unter Angabe einer relationalen Datenquelle die typischen Klassen (für jede Tabelle) und Methoden (get, set, update, ...) automatisch generiert. Ich kenne sowas vom Visual Studio.NET, und suche selbiges für Java.

Je lizenzfreier und billiger desto besser!


Bitte um Hinweise,
vielen Dank,
Pantoffelheld
 ???:L


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (7. Sep 2004)

Verschoben: IDEs und Tools


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (7. Sep 2004)

Schau Dir doch mal Hibernate an.

Das könnte das richtige für Dich sein.


----------



## foobar (7. Sep 2004)

Meinst du einen ER-Diagrammer? 
http://www.azzurri.jp/en/software/clay/index.jsp


----------



## Pantoffelheld (7. Sep 2004)

Vielen Dank für die bisherigen Antworten.

Falls jemand ein paar Sätze zu Hibernate posten könnte, würd mir das sehr weiterhelfen.

-> ist das ein eigenständiges Tool ?
-> wie schätzt ihr den Einarbeitungsaufwand ein ?
-> gibt es gravierende Nachteile ?
-> ist es wirklich zu empfehlen ?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (7. Sep 2004)

Hast Du schon einen Blick in die Hibernate-FAQ geworfen?

Da sollten viele Deiner Fragen schon beantwortet werden.


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Sep 2004)

-> ist das ein eigenständiges Tool ?

nein, nicht nur ein Tool; du brauchst auch einen Haufen .jars in deiner Laufzeitumgebung

-> wie schätzt ihr den Einarbeitungsaufwand ein ?

gering? hängt halt davon ab wie gut man ist, prinzipiell ist das Handling aber ziemlich einfach, z.B. speichert man ein entsprechend konfiguriertes Objekt einfach mit hibernatesession.save(meinobjekt); in die Datenbank

-> gibt es gravierende Nachteile ?

1. die Query-Sprache ist relativ schwach - für kompliziertere SQL Abfragen muss man doch wieder auf JDBC zurückgreifen

2. was du eigentlich willst (nämlich aus der Datenbank gleich alle klassen erzeugen) geht nur über zwei Zwischenschritte (erst aus DB mit Middlegen die Hibernate XML-Dateien erzeugen und dann daruas mit hbm2java die Klassen machen

3. der philosophische Unterschied zwischen "Zeile in einer DB" und "normales Java Objekt" bleibt dir auch mit Hibernate 

-> ist es wirklich zu empfehlen ?

ja


----------



## Pantoffelheld (7. Sep 2004)

Danke dir !
Schön langsam weiss ich womit ich's zu tun hab!


----------



## Pantoffelheld (7. Sep 2004)

Noch eins:

Wenn ich gar keine Unterstützung zur Laufzeit will, sondern mir NUR während dem Design aus der Datenquelle die angesprochenen Klassen generieren will, ist da auch Hibernate die erste Wahl ? Kann ich es auch mit gerechtfertigtem Aufwand nur dafür einsetzen oder wäre das nicht sinnvoll ("mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen") ?


----------



## Jaraz (7. Sep 2004)

-> ist das ein eigenständiges Tool ?
Nein! es es bildet eine eigene Schicht. Diese arbeitet mit diversen Bibliotheken und kann mit diversen Tools erzeugt und bearbeitet werden.

-> wie schätzt ihr den Einarbeitungsaufwand ein ?
Nun ja, eine einfache Parent-Child Verknüpfung ist auch relativ einfach.
Kompliziertes Mapping mit Vererbung, n:m Relationen und diversen Gimmicks kann recht kompliziert werden.

-> gibt es gravierende Nachteile ?
Nein

-> ist es wirklich zu empfehlen ?
Ja

Ich erzeuge übrigens keine Java Klassen aus der Datenbank, sondern generiere die Datenbank mit den Java Klassen über XDoctlet Meta Angaben.

Also der umgekehrte Weg von Pantoffelheld

Gruß Jaraz


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (7. Sep 2004)

Soweit ich weiß, kann man sogar noch einen dritten Weg gehen (mit dem Mapping beginnen).


----------



## Pantoffelheld (8. Sep 2004)

Bin übrigens gerade dabei, mich zwischen HIBERNATE und APACHE OJB zu entscheiden.

mfg,
Pantoffelheld


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (8. Sep 2004)

Dann halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden, für was Du Dich entschieden hast.


----------



## Pantoffelheld (8. Sep 2004)

Mach ich !


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (8. Sep 2004)

Besten Dank.

In dem Fall haben nämlich ggf. andere auch noch etwas von Deiner Evaluierung.


----------



## Pantoffelheld (9. Sep 2004)

Hab die Dinger, aber sehr speziell für unsere Firma, mal analysiert, Ergebnis ist ein kleiner Überblick als PDF.

Haben uns für Hibernate entschieden, wird bald mal ausprobiert.

Wer will, kann das Dokument bei da_reignman@hotmail.com andfordern.

mfg,
Pantoffelheld

 :###


----------

